# Forum > News > Trade Support > Scam Reports >  Scammed By Lynical

## jacke776

Scammer

Ownedcore Name: Lynical
Skype Name: Lynical.dev
Paypal Name: [email protected]
Other payment method: No
Ownedcore scam link: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo-...-101-safe.html (Reflectic.net | GTA V Recovery | Money | Leveling | All Unlocks | Fast | 101% Safe)

Other sites scam link: I dont know

Did you use a middleman?: No

Screenshots: Screenshot by Lightshot
Screenshots: Screenshot by Lightshot
Screenshots: Screenshot by Lightshot
Screenshots: Screenshot by Lightshot
Screenshots: http://prnt.sc/d0lbxg
Screenshots: http://prnt.sc/d0lc52

I have alot more pictures but he havnt answer when i msg him but i can screenshot that to if needed

----------


## Lynical

> Scammer
> 
> Ownedcore Name: Lynical
> Skype Name: Lynical.dev
> Paypal Name: [email protected]
> Other payment method: No
> Ownedcore scam link: Reflectic.net | GTA V Recovery | Money | Leveling | All Unlocks | Fast | 101% Safe
> 
> Other sites scam link: I dont know
> ...


Contact me on Skype as I don't even know who you are.

----------


## jacke776

Mods you can remove this thread, we have solved it

----------


## Parog

The thread was previously closed due to the buyer requesting it. It was reopened as the issue still is not solved.

----------


## jacke776

it's been 48 hours and nothing was done, and he cant reply on skype either..

----------


## jacke776

He msg me direct when i made this thread telling me to take it down and that he will give me what i orderd in 48 hours. this is our skype msgs i cant screenshot if needed

[2016-10-29 21:54:26] Lynical: Because i've been delayed on allot.
[2016-10-29 21:54:31] Lynical: Why do you call me out for scamming
[2016-10-29 21:54:33] Lynical: while I am not?
[2016-10-29 21:54:38] Lynical: I didn't even know you were named jacke
[2016-10-29 21:54:41] Lynical: on ownedcore
[2016-10-29 21:54:45] Lynical: while you're using jacob here.
[2016-10-29 21:56:06] ☂侍 Jacob: the thing is that i been waiting 6 days and u never answer when i msg u so that why i call you out for scam.
[2016-10-29 21:56:19] Lynical: I read all your msgs bud
[2016-10-29 21:56:24] Lynical: I just was busy fixing the mod menu
[2016-10-29 21:56:31] Lynical: and some days I just wasn't on
[2016-10-29 21:56:33] Lynical: as I had irl stuff to do.
[2016-10-29 21:56:36] Lynical: Sorry that I have a irl life.
[2016-10-29 21:57:02] Lynical: If you could just give me 48 more hours
[2016-10-29 21:57:05] Lynical: to deliver your order
[2016-10-29 21:57:07] Lynical: I'd appreciate it.
[2016-10-29 21:58:17] ☂侍 Jacob: okey im sorry but for me it feelt like you scammed me, and if not im sorry for saying that, i understand you, sure just msg me in 48 hours when you have time.
[2016-10-29 21:58:44] Lynical: Will most likely have it done tomorrow.
[2016-10-29 21:58:51] Lynical: It's just rockstar being shit
[2016-10-29 21:59:37] Lynical: Scammed By Lynical
[2016-10-29 21:59:41] Lynical: could you remove your thread pls?
[2016-10-29 22:02:09] Lynical: hello?
[2016-10-29 22:02:32] ☂侍 Jacob: ye sure.
[2016-10-29 22:02:37] Lynical: thanks.
[2016-10-29 22:11:23] Lynical: hello?
[2016-10-29 22:15:25] ☂侍 Jacob: how do i delete it?
[2016-10-29 22:15:39] Lynical: comment on it
[2016-10-29 22:15:43] Lynical: saying mods remove this please
[2016-10-29 22:15:44] Lynical: we solved it
[2016-10-29 22:15:46] Lynical: or something like that
[2016-10-29 22:16:02] ☂侍 Jacob: okey!
[2016-10-29 22:16:33] ☂侍 Jacob: done
[2016-10-29 22:17:16] Lynical: thanks  :Smile: 
[17:16:08] ☂侍 Jacob: how is it going?

----------


## Parog

The seller has been contacted.

Lynical, you have 28 hours (it hasn't quite been 48 hours yet) to either;

1. Refund jacke776 in full.
2. Give the buyer what was bought.
3. Do nothing and be banned from OwnedCore on this account and any other accounts you attempt to use.

----------


## Lynical

Hasn't been 48 hours.

and just because i didn't respond to you, because just came on 15 mins ago and saw your message.

----------


## gswap

> Hasn't been 48 hours.
> 
> and just because i didn't respond to you, because just came on 15 mins ago and saw your message.


warom laat je me dan 2 weken wagten en regaar je niet heb je betaald met opskin gift card 

wy are u leting me wait 2 weeks and u dont even reply to my skype i pay u whif opskin 10 dollar giftcard
o and i got u 2 10 dollar cards becou u said one wasent vailid bulshit it was vailid but u took it 
btw if u dont know ho i am look on your skype this is my last mail to you jammer dat je echt voor 20 euro mensen moet opigten

----------


## gswap

btw skype coversation is here

Ownedcore
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
Hi
Verzonden op:
12-10
hi can i buy 90M - $11.50
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
Prices have changed
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
those were from 1.30
o okay
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
60m = $10
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
75 = $12,50
Van:
Lynical
100 $15
o that is okay to
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
Which one would you like?
Verzonden op:
12-10
um 60m
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
OKay
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
okay*
Van:
Lynical
Buy me one of these cards: OPSkins 10 USD GIFT CARD GLOBAL - G2A.COM
Verzonden op:
12-10
i can pay u wit pay pal its that ok
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
^
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
You can pay with PayPal through G2A.
but how dose it work
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
You pay, I deliver.
Verzonden op:
12-10
du i need u to give u my gat v log in
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
Yes.
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
Otherwise there's a 99% chance on ban.
Van:
Lynical
As rockstar logs drops
an u wil put it on
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
Yes
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
Ja ik zal het op je account zetten 
Van:
Lynical
We kunnen gewoon nederlands spreken als je dat beter vindt.
am am band 2 times before is the a big changes it wil ban me aigan
Verzonden op:
12-10
o ja haha
Van:
Lynical
Nah we hebben over 100 mensen onze product verkocht en nog niemand is ooit verbanne.
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
Wij zelf ook niet op onze 20+ accounts.
okay kan ik niet beter via pay pal of zo
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
Ik kan op dit moment geen PayPal accepteren.
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
En aangezien ik toch met PayPal die gift cards koop
Van:
Lynical
Kan je het net zo goed zelf doen.
okay w8 ff praat zo vedder
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
k
Verzonden op:
12-10
okay ben er weer ga nu die op skin code voor je halen
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
Okay
Verzonden op:
12-10
okay moet ik jouw nu eest de code geven of eerst me acc inlog
Verzonden op:
12-10
?
Van:
Lynical
Eerst de code
Verzonden op:
12-10
D91D3-75G9J-XLG12
Verzonden op:
12-10
gta email is **** ww is *****
okay?
Van:
Lynical
De code werkt niet
Verzonden op:
12-10
?
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
D91D3-75G9J-XLG12
gijs volker Willem Hans, 12 okt om 11:38
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
Werkt niet
heeft een foto gedeeld
Verzonden op:
12-10
??
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
Ja
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
Hij werkt niet kerel
o ik maak wel een report aan
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
Report de key
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
Oh lol wou ik net zeggen
kan je me plz even een screen shot sturen van de fout melding
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
Kan ik nu niet
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
Als ik thuis ben pas
o maar wat is de eror berigt
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
Invalid
Verzonden op:
12-10
okay die zaak loopt
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
This code is not valid
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
en nog wat
Van:
Lynical
je kan niet copy pasten op dit shit site
um maar kan ik het egt niet gewoon via pay pal doen plz
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
Nee sorry
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
Op dit moment niet
heb je ing?
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
Nee ik accepteer geen bank betalingen voor services lol
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
Je zal een nieuwe card moeten kopen
wat dan wel want nog zoon key kopen gaat denk ik ook niet werken
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
vaak werken ze wel
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
een ander klant had er ook 1 van de 3
Van:
Lynical
die er niet werkte
okay probeer het wel nog een keer]
Verzonden op:
12-10
kan je egt niet een anderen gift card of zo
Van:
Lynical
Nee
Verzonden op:
12-10
okay heb nu ook even g2a hield aan ge zet duur allen nog even maar moet zo wel gaan dust pas daar na kan ik de key waschijnelijk geven
Verzonden op:
12-10
5H65P-N6JX1-K6NCP
okay die moet het doen
?
plz werk key
moet nu gaan ben over een uur terug
is het gelukt?
Van:
Lynical
Ja
Verzonden op:
12-10
Van:
Lynical
Ik doe je order zometeen
to
Verzonden op:
12-10
p
top*
gaat het lukken voor 4uur 30?
hoi ik vroeg me af waar neer ik mijn acc weer kan gebruiken
heb je enig idee
ik ga nu inloggen is dat okay????????????
waar neer ga je het doen? plz
Verzonden op:
13-10
Van:
Lynical
later vandaag
Verzonden op:
13-10
Van:
Lynical
sorry dat ik er niet was gister
okay geen probleem
Verzonden op:
13-10
denk je dat het vandaag nog voor 4.30 gaat lukken dan ben ik namelijk weer tuis
gaat het nog lukken ?
Verzonden op:
14-10
?
Ooit
Verzonden op:
15-10
mag ik me geld trug of doe doe het did wiekende nog
dit is namelijk niet max 5 uur
of kom met een goederen en dat je het later doet en niet later vandaag en het dan niet doet
maar waarschijnlijk ga je uberhoud niet regeren ik hoop zo dat ik niet nog een keer ben opgelicht maar ..... ach ik hoop maar op en reactie
Van:
Lynical
Sorry ik ben ziek geworden sinds donderdag
Verzonden op:
15-10
Van:
Lynical
ben niet op de pc tot ik beter ben
okay sorry dat ik net uit me plaat ging
Verzonden op:
15-10
beterschap dan
stuur me maar een bericht waar neer je het gaat doen dan geef ik me acc even
Van:
Lynical
Maakt niet uit, begrijp ik. En zal ik doen
Verzonden op:
15-10
nog steeds ziek
Verzonden op:
22-10
?
?
?
Verzonden op:
23-10
jammer dat je echt voor 20 euro mensen moet opigten

----------


## Parog

Lynical has been banned until both jacke776 (Scammed By Lynical) and TheSangSura (Scammed BY Lynical) reports in their threads that they were either refunded or received what they paid for. 

He was very against having his paypal shown to the rest of the world. If this helps anyone else, great. ( I had to talk to him on skype for something unrelated. ) 



If you have been scammed by Lynical. Please make your own thread in this forum: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo-...ral-trade-talk

----------

